# Stall chaos.



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have 3 stalls. They are pretty big in size, i have a huge walk in stall (i don't know the dimensions for either of them, i'l try to get them soon) and two smaller stalls. But they arn't cemented and they don't have plastic matts on the bottom. My horses are the worst stall keepers you can imagin. I have to sift through the einitre stall because they spread it around everywhere. I clean them everyday but it takes me about 20min per stall. Its terrible. I would like to put matts down but i can't, our stalls arn't on even ground. There are dips and hills and such. One stall is flat thats it. What can i do to make my stall cleaning eaiser? Should i till the stalls to even out the gound and put matts on the bottom? Because i go through about 6-10 bags of sawdust a week. Possibly matts will reduce the ammount of sawdust i have to use? Before we didn't even have sawdust because it was too much of a hassel. But now that its winter and i want to keep my horses clean i need sawdust. What should i do?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Penn State did a study on stall flooring that is really informative. http://www.das.psu.edu/user/equine/ansc407/horseBarnsProject/stephanfloor.htm

here is another one but the files are PDF so didn't want to add a direct link. http://www.das.psu.edu/publications...s=9&searchByKeyword=%AB+By+topic&queryString=

They have done a fantastic job and there is some great information on their site. 
I have limestone screenings in my run in shed and dry lot area. It cleans up almost like scoopable kitty litter. You can check the site, it all comes down to whats available in your area. I think the screenings were fairly cheap per ton. I think we brought in around 70-80 tons check with local dirt hauling companys in your area.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I would definitely level out the stall floors and lay down mats.
Our barn where we currently board has the mats and it makes clean up so much easier.

Also, you might want to check into finding a nearby lumbermill. We have one in our town and they sell shavings (thicker than sawdust and not dusty) for $30.00 a load. Its been a great money saver.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugggh, the barn I used to work at had 12 stalls that didn't have matts and it was sooo hard to clean! Worse even that they were using straw at the time and when they would pee, the straw with sink and mix with the dirt and uggh, such a hassel. Then they switched to shavings and had to use 2 1/2 bags per stall just so the ground wouldn't suck it up when it got wet. Definitely get matts, it will make cleaning the stalls sooo much easier.


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

Do not til your stalls. That soft topping will just get tromped down unevenly and you will be back to square one. Instead try this. Layer of crushed gravel, even it out and then lay mats over that. You will find that the gravel will also change level a bit as the horses move around the stalls. But then you can pull out the mats, fill in the hollows with a bit more crushed rock and replace the mats. A time or two of this and I think you will find that your support is pretty even.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Deb said:


> Do not til your stalls. That soft topping will just get tromped down unevenly and you will be back to square one. Instead try this. Layer of crushed gravel, even it out and then lay mats over that. You will find that the gravel will also change level a bit as the horses move around the stalls. But then you can pull out the mats, fill in the hollows with a bit more crushed rock and replace the mats. A time or two of this and I think you will find that your support is pretty even.


Yea, good advice.

We did this to the stalls at the vet clinic.

We used regular gravel first to get it level. (it was less expensive) Then we used gravel dust on top to make it all very smooth and hard. After that we replaced the mats. They were SO much nicer for cleaning afterwards.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well see.....thats the problem. One of my stalls is litterally higher then the others. My bigger stall is lower and dug out. My other two are on normal high ground the one has a huge dip down in the front by the door x_X


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

[Well see.....thats the problem. One of my stalls is litterally higher then the others. My bigger stall is lower and dug out. My other two are on normal high ground the one has a huge dip down in the front by the door x_X	
_________________
.Delete. 
Horses, they are what you make them[


I would still go with the gravel solution. If the higher stall is "really" high than using a shovel, dig out a few inches and haul that stuff away. Then level it off as best you can and then put on the layer of gravel. The lowest stall obviously will take more gravel to bring it up to match, but think of the drainage!


----------

